# RE: Vip211 External Hard Drive



## levibluewa

Is there a 1TB maximum, or will a 2TB external hard drive work?


----------



## P Smith

not yet, still 1TB top


----------



## levibluewa

"not yet" does that imply a change may be in the works? Thanks in advance.


----------



## P Smith

we expecting changes, but what those coders doing ... we don't have insiders


----------



## [email protected] Network

Hello levibluewa, There has been a change to the EHD. The maximum now is 2TB for DVR receivers which should add even more recording space. For a non-DVR receivers like the VIP211 the maximum space will be 1TB. The same guidelines would still apply for the EHD. I will provide a list of guidelines for the EHD. 

*USB 2.0 
*External power source (not powered by the receiver’s USB port) 
*Minimum size of 50GB/maximum size of 2TB for DVR receivers 
*Minimum size of 50GB/maximum size of 1TB for Non-DVR receivers

*No Activation Fee required for supported DVR receivers 
The models 612, 622, 722, 722k and 922 will use the EHD for archiving DVR content. 

*Plug and Play – With a supported receiver can plug in their External Hard Drive and begin transferring content without calling to activate. EHD Formatting may be required.

*$40 Activation Fee for supported Non-DVR receivers 
The models 211, 211k and 411 will use the EHD to convert to a DVR. 
must call to activate this feature


----------



## Jason Whiddon

Im using a 1TB My Book AV with my 211, working well. Great feature.


----------



## oswalla

Can someone tell me if a WD Elements 1tb ehd will work with a 211/211k ? I am going with 3 of these boxes and have this Elements ehd sitting here not doing much. Save me some coin if I only have to buy 2 more ehd's. Searching for a couple days on my upgrade and this thread is close I get to my question answered. Searching somewhere I read only certain WD ehd's will work with the 211/211k.


----------



## dontech

I have this drive working with my 211k Elements 1 TB -- should be the same as the one you have?
http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digit...PPEY/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1314873910&sr=8-5


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network

Most WD drives should work with the receivers. I have a 1.5 TB WD connected to my receiver. I haven't tried a 2 TB EHD on our 211k here but a 3 TB EHD would not function with the 211k.


----------



## P Smith

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> Most WD drives should work with the receivers. I have a 1.5 TB WD connected to my receiver. I haven't tried a 2 TB EHD on our 211k here but a 3 TB EHD would not function with the 211k.


That would be good test - could you check ? ViP211 (not 'k') doesn't accept drives bigger then 1 TB, tested.
Which receiver working with 1.5 TB ? 211k ?


----------

